# WiFi Only Tablets ?



## Cruiser Too (Mar 16, 2011)

IPad-2 and now XOOM have both come out with "Wifi-Only" Tablets.
I googled "Wifi-Only" + "Definition" but still couldn't find the answer to my question.

So here I come to the Land of Tuggers where legions of techies roam.

Questions:
What is a "WiFi-Only" Tablet ?

How does it differ to a *NOT* "WiFi-Only" tablet ?

By the name "WiFi-Only" it seems to have serious limitations,
when you're not near a hot-spot.

Enlighten Me... Please !

Doug


----------



## Elan (Mar 16, 2011)

It means you can only access the internet via a wi-fi network, not directly via a cellular network.  Therefore you must be within range of a wi-fi transmitter (home network, Starbucks, hotel, etc) to access the internet.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2011)

It also means that some of the functions that are internet dependent- like GPS don't work. Balance that out with the fact that there are no cellular or roaming charges with a wi-fi only tablet. The motion detector does work however. One of my favorite apps, StarWalk, still shows the stars, constellations, planets and their paths as you hold the iPad up to the sky. It may be off a few miles from where it last located itself, but when you are dealing with distances in light years, it's of little consequence.

My iPad is wi-fi only, I have a home wireless network, and the vast majority of outside lodgings I patronize have wireless internet, so I can't say I miss 3G (cellular). 

I'm sure others feel the need to be more connected than I do.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elan (Mar 16, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> It also means that some of the functions that are internet dependent- like GPS don't work. Balance that out with the fact that there are no cellular or roaming charges with a wi-fi only tablet. The motion detector does work however. One of my favorite apps, StarWalk, still shows the stars, constellations, planets and their paths as you hold the iPad up to the sky. It may be off a few miles from where it last located itself, but when you are dealing with distances in light years, it's of little consequence.
> 
> My iPad is wi-fi only, I have a home wireless network, and the vast majority of outside lodgings I patronize have wireless internet, so I can't say I miss 3G (cellular).
> 
> ...



  Jim, your statement that GPS won't work isn't exactly accurate.  Obviously, GPS reception is independent of cellular reception, so GPS only needs internet access *if* the map data must be retrieved from a server.  If the map data is stored locally (on the device) GPS still works perfectly (I have Garmin XT Mobile map data on my phone, so I can have GPS anywhere out here in the wilds).


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim, it wouldn't surprise me. I constantly find things that the iPad will do that I didn't know it would do. I'm a neophyte with it. If I want GPS, I just fire up the ol' Garmin and there it is in a much handier package- though much smaller screen than the iPad.

Luddite here....


----------



## Elan (Mar 16, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Jim, it wouldn't surprise me. I constantly find things that the iPad will do that I didn't know it would do. I'm a neophyte with it. If I want GPS, I just fire up the ol' Garmin and there it is in a much handier package- though much smaller screen than the iPad.
> 
> Luddite here....



  My comments weren't in regard to any specific device, but rather GPS technology in general.  

  Personally, I find it odd that any GPS device would depend on internet connectivity (except for pseudo real time data, such as traffic, road closures, weather, etc).


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank You to both "Jim's"

I am now semi-enlighten


----------

